# Iconic makeup products of the 2010s



## shellygrrl (Nov 26, 2019)

Not only is 2019 coming to a close, but the 2010s overall are ending this year. So I was thinking a little about products that came out during this decade that made a long-term impression in the makeup community — the iconic products of the decade.

I don't think you can bring this up without talking about the original Naked Palette from Urban Decay. That was something a lot of people went ape over at the start of the decade, and it kicked off the trend of neutral palettes that eventually followed.

Some other products that came out this decade that I think fall into this category are Tarte Shape Tape concealer, virtually anything from Colourpop (especially the Super Shock products, I think), all those highlighter and contour palettes from various brands (especially Anastasia and Kat Von D, as well as Charlotte Tilbury Filmstar Bronze and Glow), Fenty Beauty Pro Filt'r Matte foundation, all those liquid lipsticks from multiple brands. There have been some drugstore items that had people talking, too: Milani Luminoso blush, the Maybelline Color Tattoos, L'Oréal Infallible eyeshadows (the ones in the pot), various mascaras, wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation, CYO Lifeproof Foundation (the brand itself will belong solely to the 2010s, as it will be gone in early 2020).

What do you think are some of the iconic products of the 2010s? (They had to have come out during this decade.)


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 27, 2019)

*
Awesome post idea Shelly! I need to think on this one for a hot minute. I promise I'll be back with some beauty that was iconic to me *


----------



## boschicka (Nov 30, 2019)

All of the highlighters with the beautiful embossed patterns:
Laura Mercier Rose Rendezvous
Guerlain Cruel Gardenia
Too many Chanel to name


----------



## Rinstar (Nov 30, 2019)

Agree about the Naked palette for sure. Also I feel like ABH Dipbrow just brought eyebrows back to everyone's attention. I'm sure I'll think of some others too!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 8, 2019)

Thought of a few more products while getting ready this morning!

* Original MUFE HD Foundation. Loads of people loved that foundation.
* Chanel Notorious blush. I think when people learned that it made for a great contour shade, it broke the beauty internets. (I also think Dior put out a blush recently reminiscent of this?)
* From MUFE's very early eyeshadow range, back when they all just had numbers... #92. That vibrant purple that loads of people loved. (Related: Sugarpill Poison Plum, long touted as a close dupe.)

These next ones I think were released before the '10s, but my brain associates them with the '10s (probably because they were big during those early days of beauty Youtube).

* Those 88 eyeshadow palettes sold on eBay (and often passed off as MAC... grrrrr), Coastal Scents, Crown Brush, etc.
* NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk, often used in conjunction with the above, to help bump up the pigmentation of the eyeshadows.
* NYX Blush in Taupe, back when it and the other shades had that quilt-like pattern in the pan. Along with MAC Strada blush (which I think was being discontinued around that time?), it was touted as a great contour shade for lighter skintones.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 11, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> Thought of a few more products while getting ready this morning!
> 
> * Original MUFE HD Foundation. Loads of people loved that foundation.
> * Chanel Notorious blush. I think when people learned that it made for a great contour shade, it broke the beauty internets. (I also think Dior put out a blush recently reminiscent of this?)
> ...


I remember all these in the early beauty days of beauty youtube! and the nyx lipsticks that were 1.99


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 19, 2019)

What keeps popping into my thoughts...*MAC Skinfinish products:

The natural formula, *which I used for years to set/finish foundation. 

*The highlighter formula and the myriad of LE releases over the years*...like *Stereo Rose, Blonde, Brunette and Redhead, Taraji...* all the funky designs and combinations. Those used to be really fun.

Then came the *Extra Dimension SF *formula for both face and eye. The *Extra Dimension blush *release. I took a look in my wardrobe and MAC easily dominates in number and length of time in my collection. Does anyone remember the giant football shaped *Wonder Woman* release? I have loved those things to the pan and into pieces. 

I feel like all highlighters got their seed from MAC. Unfortunately, MAC has fallen way off the radar for creating the buzz and excitement...so sad. 


p.s. I second the *original Urban Decay Naked palette as another icon*. I finally disposed of it, I think last year...


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 19, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> What keeps popping into my thoughts...*MAC Skinfinish products:
> 
> The natural formula, *which I used for years to set/finish foundation.
> 
> ...




Redhead is still one of my favorites!! I bought a back up and have just started using it recently.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 20, 2019)

Rinstar said:


> Redhead is still one of my favorites!! I bought a back up and have just started using it recently.


*And naturally Brunette was a favorite from that release!!!  

Warmed  & So Ceylon are still rotation.  *


----------



## lenchen (Dec 22, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> What keeps popping into my thoughts...*MAC Skinfinish products:
> 
> The natural formula, *which I used for years to set/finish foundation.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of this! especially with MAC it's really sad that they've fallen by the wayside. I often wonder why that is the case.  They paved the way for the highlighter craze for sure! I remember Stereo rose, and brunette! and yes! wonder Woman!! I remembered waiting outside the mac store to get the items I wanted from that collection. I was living in NYC at the time. I decluttered my urban decay naked 1 palette back in 2014.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 22, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *And naturally Brunette was a favorite from that release!!!
> 
> Warmed  & So Ceylon are still rotation. *


I loved so Ceylon! I panned my last back up  in 2016!!!


----------



## Vasu Dev (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks for sharing this piece of memories from the last decade as the iconic ones are natural hair care products.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 19, 2021)

Vasu Dev said:


> Thanks for sharing this piece of memories from the last decade as the iconic ones are natural hair care products.


This section is for makeup. We have a separate section for haircare.


----------



## Rockst (Mar 22, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> This section is for makeup. We have a separate section for haircare.


I guess he is a newbie just like me and has no idea where and what he should write


----------



## Margaret1994 (May 26, 2021)

To be fair, the MAC Pro Longwear Paint Pots are the only item on this list that I cannot confirm the launch date. However, it was 2012 when I remember everyone raving about how amazing the MAC Paint Pots were for priming the eyelids.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 26, 2021)

Margaret1994 said:


> To be fair, the MAC Pro Longwear Paint Pots are the only item on this list that I cannot confirm the launch date. However, it was 2012 when I remember everyone raving about how amazing the MAC Paint Pots were for priming the eyelids.


I remember seeing them on Youtube when I first started looking for makeup tutorials in mid-to-late 2010, and I imagine the original paint pot formula (before it joined the Pro Longwear range) goes back farther than that.


----------



## urban_buy (Jul 14, 2021)

Rinstar said:


> Agree about the Naked palette for sure. Also I feel like ABH Dipbrow just brought eyebrows back to everyone's attention. I'm sure I'll think of some others too!


me too, Naked palette was everything for me, and maybe it is still...


----------



## sanashah (Mar 17, 2022)

Iconic Makeup Releases in 2010's is Urban Decay Naked Palette


----------

